# A simple question...



## Cadfael (Nov 23, 2008)

... and I do hope I break no forum rules by asking it. I have taken a look at them rest assured, and I gather I am in order to ask this...






Can someone please identify the wonderful music used in this video? I am a lover of classical music, but this has me totally stumped.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, it's either John Cage's _4′33″ _, or the video was pulled in the last few minutes. I'm afraid I'm not hearing anything. Are there other examples?


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well it now comes up with "this video is no longer available."

So if it could be posted by some other means, we could try and help.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Cadfael, 

The description for that "video" was:
"A collection of photographs showing aspects of working in a mental hospital. Includes social events." There is no video ... nor any music ... (?) ... gotta be Cage (Thanks, Weston)


----------



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

*Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1*

I have no idea why nobody can see/hear this. I have no problems with it.

The piece is the 2nd movement of Frédéric Chopin's Piano Concerto No. 1, op. 11.

I now pass the baton to someone who can identify which recording...


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I can get it ok *North Wales Hospital, Denbigh* and Chopin,


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Video’s fine for me too.
Shazam came up with:

Chopin - Piano Concertos 1 & 2
Pianist - Alexandar Madzar
Radio Sinfonie Orchestra Frankfurt conducted by Dmitri Kitajenko . Sony label


----------

